# Internes Leben von S7- Ein/Ausgangskarten



## kopflos (6 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Nachdem ich fast ein Jahr bei euch im SPS-Forum immer die besten Antworten gefunden hab, muss ich mich jetzt doch mal anmelden!

 Es geht um Folgendes, und zwar gibt es irgendwo Schaltpläne, die den Aufbau von S7-Ein- und Ausgangsbaugruppen beschreiben?
 Letztendlich hätte ich nur gerne gewusst, warum sich die einzelnen Eingänge gegeneinander mit einem Durchgangsprüfer durchpiepsen lassen (soll heißen: ein Eingang hat zu jedem anderen Eingang Durchgang).
 Nach meinem (gewiss nicht nicht lückenlosen) Wissen über die interne Elektronik wird nämlich über Optokoppler eine galvanische Trennung der äußeren mit der inneren SPS-Spannung erreicht. 
 Das Ganze hat mich etwas stutzig gemacht, da die (vorschnell gezogene) Schlussfolgerung davon wäre, dass auf allen Eingängen nur ein und das gleiche Potential liegen kann.

Wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar!,

MfG Markus


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
vieleicht hilft Dir das Prinzipschaltbild, aber danach dürften die Eingänge keinen direkten Durchgang untereinander haben :roll:  :?: 

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Zottel (6 Juni 2005)

Der Durchgang von Eingang zu Eingang (im spannungfreien Zustand) läßt sich durch zusätzliche Schutzdioden erklären: Da Optokoppler und LEDs Spannung in Sperrichtung nicht gut aushalten, ist es üblich eine Diode antiparallel zu schalten. 
Als Schutz gegen negative Spannungen könnten Dioden:
K an Eingang, A an -M
und gegen Spannungen oberhalb von +L:
A an Eingang, K an +L
geschaltet sein. Die restliche Elektronik mag in spannungslosem Zustand eine niederohmige Verbindung zwischen +L und -M darstellen.


----------



## kopflos (7 Juni 2005)

Also ich habe die Eingänge vorhin nochmal durchgemessen. In spannungsfreiem Zustand haben die Eingänge zueinander ungefähr 9 kOhm (also recht hochohmig), egal, ob sie sich auf dem gleichen Eingangsbyte oder einer anderen Baugruppe befinden (über den Rückwandbus gehend).



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Durchgang von Eingang zu Eingang (im spannungfreien Zustand) läßt sich durch zusätzliche Schutzdioden erklären:



Das würde allerdings voraussetzen, dass alle Eingänge nur über eine einzige Schutzdiode gesichert werden. Besäße jeder Eingang eine separate Diode für jeweils negative Spannung und Überspannung, dann wäre ein Durchmessen eigentlich nicht möglich... (zumindest nach dem Prinzipschaltbild von Dietmar). 
Es sei denn, die Dioden lassen die normalerweise 8V des Messgeräts in Sperrichtung durch. Könnte das sein? (Ich bin bei Bauelementen nicht so bewandert...) Das würde immerhin den hohen Widerstand erklären.

Gruß, Markus

PS: Danke schonmal für die Anworten!


----------



## Zottel (7 Juni 2005)

kopflos schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe die Eingänge vorhin nochmal durchgemessen. In spannungsfreiem Zustand haben die Eingänge zueinander ungefähr 9 kOhm (also recht hochohmig), egal, ob sie sich auf dem gleichen Eingangsbyte oder einer anderen Baugruppe befinden (über den Rückwandbus gehend).
> 
> 
> > Also ist "wenigstens" die galvanische Trennung so, wie man es erwarten würde...
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte selbst zeichnen.



Danke Zottel, so habe ich es nun verstanden   :lol: 
Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Eingangselektronik nicht so aussehen _könnte_, sondern genauso aussieht! 
Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Wer misst, misst viel Mist. Mal wieder.

MfG Markus


----------



## kopflos (7 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> MfG Markus



Sorry, das war ich. :idea:


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2005)

Wie kann man sich nur darüber den Kopf zerbrechen?
 :lol: 

Wohl auf der Arbeit nicht ausgelastet - oder? :lol:  :lol: 


War nur spaß


----------



## kopflos (13 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wohl auf der Arbeit nicht ausgelastet - oder? :lol:  :lol:



Naja, ich bin Diplomand, kann sich also jeder seinen Teil denken ^_^

Das Problem bestand halt darin, dass ich an einer Anlage ein paar entfernte Signale nachträglich in die SPS bringen musste und dabei ein Fehler auftrat. Dieser Fehler führte dann durch ausgiebige Suche zu den durchgängigen SPS-Eingängen. Stellte sich aber letztendlich raus, dass der Schaltplan nicht die ganze Wahrheit enthielt und das Nullpotential der beiden Schaltschränke nicht das Selbe war. 
Hinterher ist man immer schlauer, aber das mit der SPS hat mich auch abgesehen von dem Fehler interessiert.

Gruß, (nicht-mehr) kopflos


----------

